# 6x12 Enclosed trailer to camper conversion



## bamaboy (Sep 26, 2014)

Here is mine. Some folks was asking about it so I have posted some pics and a little info on it.

Here are some pics, I have recently started it to allow more comfort. It is a 6x12 enclosed trailer. The wooden frame is for my air mattress to sit down in with storage underneath it. The frame is 40 inches wide by 79 inches long. it allows my air mattress to sit down in the frame and have a place to put my wallet, phone, keys, etc...in the little area above the mattress near my head. The little closet looking thing is my portable closet, bought it at Wal-Mart for around $25 or so. I hang all my camo clothes in it. I secured it to the wall of the trailer with 1/2 inch conduit clamps. I have more shelving to put in and my two climbing stands hang on the opposite wall of the closet. This is a poor mans camper but it sleeps fine and does not leak. I will add more pics as the progress is made.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 26, 2014)

More pics of it


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 26, 2014)

and some more....


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 27, 2014)

Bama, I have waiting on pics of this.  Poor man or rich man, you can haul gear most campers cannot.  And that is priceless.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 27, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Bama, I have waiting on pics of this.  Poor man or rich man, you can haul gear most campers cannot.  And that is priceless.



Thanks!! You inspired me with your build. I am not done yet but should be soon. Little details now is all that is left.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 27, 2014)

.....more pics


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 27, 2014)

....couple more


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 27, 2014)

Dude,  when it comes to hunting out of something, you nailed it.

Not fancy.  Not full of bells and whistles.  But you can carry all of your hunting gear and be just fine on storage space for more!

I like what you have there as far as a hunting camper.  Or fishing.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 27, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Dude,  when it comes to hunting out of something, you nailed it.
> 
> Not fancy.  Not full of bells and whistles.  But you can carry all of your hunting gear and be just fine on storage space for more!
> 
> I like what you have there as far as a hunting camper.  Or fishing.



It is done now. I may have to make a change or two once it is in the woods being used. It hit me like a brick at the last moment that I could use blocks under the fold down ramp to make a porch. I put my table out there and a chair and boom it becomes a place for me to sit comfortable and be off the ground!! I am loving it!!! Thanks for your thread because it inspired me to make mine. The only thing left to do is to put my window in when it gets here.


----------



## Horns (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## sparky (Sep 27, 2014)

you need to fix it so no one can lock you in


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 28, 2014)

sparky said:


> you need to fix it so no one can lock you in



Already got that problem solved. I will have 3 high quality custom made locks on all 3 locks and the single door has a hasp and throw bolt on the inside. The 3 locks were made by Master Lock. They are shot with a 357 and even torched, they are expensive at $56 a piece but well worth it. That was the very first thing I did.


----------



## Duff (Sep 28, 2014)

Very impressed!! Nice! Get you one of those canopy tents to set up over your porch and watch it rain


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 28, 2014)

Duff said:


> Very impressed!! Nice! Get you one of those canopy tents to set up over your porch and watch it rain



Someone told me Academy sells a 10 ft x 10ft for $49. I am checking into it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2014)

Practical elegance.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 30, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Someone told me Academy sells a 10 ft x 10ft for $49. I am checking into it.



I got one a few months ago.  Its 10 ft leg base.  And 8 ft square roof.  Its a sale price, so look for that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Duff said:


> Very impressed!! Nice! Get you one of those canopy tents to set up over your porch and watch it rain





Yep, exactly what I was thankin !!!


----------



## fishtail (Sep 30, 2014)

The window will likely help but you do need to ventilate it probably with a roof vent.
We did about the same thing with a 16' one but the heater kept cutting off during the nights due to the CO2 detector. Not to mention the moisture build up from us breathing being it was so air tight.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 30, 2014)

fishtail said:


> The window will likely help but you do need to ventilate it probably with a roof vent.
> We did about the same thing with a 16' one but the heater kept cutting off during the nights due to the CO2 detector. Not to mention the moisture build up from us breathing being it was so air tight.



Thanks for the info. I was thinking about doing this but wanted to not mess with the roof if I did not have to. I guess I will be looking on Ebay for a roof hatch.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 30, 2014)

As far to the rear as you can install it would make it more easily serviceable.
Seal the roof hatch and window with 3m 5200.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 1, 2014)

fishtail said:


> As far to the rear as you can install it would make it more easily serviceable.
> Seal the roof hatch and window with 3m 5200.



What about those Mr. Buddy heaters? They say they are safe to use indoors? Can I use one of those without a roof vent?


----------



## fishtail (Oct 2, 2014)

That is the ones we were using.
The same one had no problems being used in a popup camper.
It took us a while to figure it out. 
First we blamed the propane cylinders, then the heater. But they worked fine the other times used, before and after.
Some nights it did fine, say when 3 or 4 people get up in the middle of the night to pee a couple of times. There would be a fresh air exchange. 

You will be tempted to depend on the window for ventilation. Go ahead and remove that temptation and vent the trailer somehow.  

If you don't like the idea of penetrating the roof, a couple or 4 clam shell vents installed high on the side walls should do the trick. You might install a screen to keep wasps and the like out. 
Similar to this.
http://www.marine-products.com/seadog-clam-shell-vent-stainless-steel-331335-1.html

You can even install one low near the heater location to run the propane hose through the wall when you graduate to using the heater with a bulk tank.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 2, 2014)

fishtail said:


> That is the ones we were using.
> The same one had no problems being used in a popup camper.
> It took us a while to figure it out.
> First we blamed the propane cylinders, then the heater. But they worked fine the other times used, before and after.
> ...




Thanks for this info. Any suggestions on what to use to cut the holes for the window and the vents? This will be my first time doing this. Thanks for sharing your knowledge!!!


----------



## fishtail (Oct 3, 2014)

Do not consider a hole saw unless you are exceptionally accomplished at using one. On the thin sheet metal or aluminum a set of tin snips may be more advisable. Usually you can purchase a set of 3 (straight, left handed and right handed cutters) cheaper than buying 2 singly, say at places like Lowes, etc.
Depending on the accessories you get, something like a Roto-Zip will do both the metal cutting and wood cutting, it's especially great for confined locations and tedious jobs and you can plunge cut with it.
For the long and straight cuts an oscillating tool with the proper cutting blade will be labor saving.

And I can't over emphasize using 5200 in this situation.


----------



## biggsteve (Oct 3, 2014)

all very nice, but let's not forget these 2 important components...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reliance-Pr...ultDomain_0&hash=item27e8594f52#ht_2227wt_985

-----------------and--------------

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20L-Outdoor...ltDomain_0&hash=item5d435ba36d#ht_3424wt_1099


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol!! We have an outhouse. That is funny!!


----------

